# Starting new group for Kalamar in Lake Zurich



## Lothred (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all.  I have recently moved to Lake Zurich (NW Chicago suburb) and am desperately missing my gaming fix.  My schedule is somewhat erratic at this point, but I am tentatively planning every other weekend.  Final determination on gaming schedules would depend on what work for everyone.  I am perfectly willing to DM and host the game, and enjoy the Kingdoms of Kalamar setting from KenzerCo.  I do have all the books for the Kalamar setting, so don't be afraid that you have to buy everything to play.

A word about me.  I am in my late twenties, professional, and enjoy all types of games.  I insist on role-playing and prefer story-driven gaming, not just walk around and kill stuff.  My DM style is very much driven by player input.  I would prefer other mature professionals, and as others have said so eloquently, hygiene is *not* optional.

If you are interested, please reply or drop me a message.


----------

